# Wigmore relaxed concerts



## jegreenwood

Has anyone ever attended one of these? The target audience are people suffering from dementia and their caregivers. According to the Wigmore website, they're short (1 hour), the lights are left on and there's less insistence on quiet. There's one scheduled during my London visit in February.

I don't suffer from dementia (although based on family history, I'm pretty likely to succumb at some point). I'm more interested in seeing if it's a format worth promoting in NYC.


----------



## malc

Sounds like a good idea to extend into other situations?


----------

